# Sponsored Forums > Eyecare Practice Management >  Is your practice ready for EMV

## ODpayments

Hello everyone,

Well, it's finally happening.  Banks are going to start issuing all of us consumers credit cards with a micro-chip embedded.  The main purpose is to reduce the enormous amount of fraudulent transactions within the retail industry.  Another very important piece of info, probably the most important, is the risk of these fraudulent transactions will shift from the bank to the business owner in Oct of 2015.  You will need to be able to process the new credit cards and you may need to update your current terminals.  Check our blog for more accurate info.  http://www.chosenpayments.com/merchants-know-emv-cards/

Please feel free to reach out to me with questions

Thanks

Michael Lepore

----------

